# Snowbird



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Heading out to Boston Ga. this morning.
I will post info. on all stakes as best possible.
Good Luck to all


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I want to hear how all those Fizzy-Juicy puppies look. Good luck.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi:Gregg
Any word on the open first.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Open callbacks to land blind. Start with dog 21at 8 am.

36 dogs back

1,3,10,17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 28, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 53, 56, 57 59, 62, 63, 64, 66, 67, 71, 73


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Q callbacks to water marks

13 dogs back
2, 7, 8, 11, 14, 19, 21, 23, 24, 28, 30, 36, 38


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

5 6 8,9,10,11,12,14,15,18, 22,23,24,25,29,30,35, 38,40,43. Am callbacks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lanse won the Qualifying with World Famous Mr Friendly (Lee) a dog with one eye and no tail but the boy can mark as long as he sees the bird and he runs very good blinds, its just hard to tell what he is doing sometimes because he has no tail to wag...


----------



## h20fowler (Apr 12, 2012)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Derby got through two series. Third in the morning. Not sure callbacks

Am results
1. Wendy with turbo
2. Chris (me) with Wiley
3. Lanse with rosa
4. Luke with Kathy Folsom 
RJ. Ten with Barb R. 
J. Cree with jerry. 

Thanks to Martha and rita for a great AM. 


Chris


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations Wendy and Turbo and the rest of the Am placements!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series: 9 dogs.... 

1, 24, 41, 45, 46, 56, 63, 67, 71

#41 starts


Barb


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Go Barb and Ten!!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Go Barb and Ten!!!


We shall see Mr. Chris... nice group of dogs left in there.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Turbo! He's on quite a roll.


Laird's Retrievers said:


> Derby got through two series. Third in the morning. Not sure callbacks
> 
> Am results
> 1. Wendy with turbo
> ...


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

A huge Congratulations to my husband and his wonderful dog Cree for winning a very tough Open today! So proud of them!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Jerry and Cree.
Congratulations
Bruce


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open results:

1) #71 - Cree O/H - Jerry Younglove
2) #1 - Willie - O/H - Jim Pickering
3) #45 - Ten - FC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH - O/Barb Radtke H/Al Arthur & Barb Radtke
4) #24 - Yankee - O/Liz Wilson H/Dave Smith

RJ) #41 - Huck - FC Huckleberry Fen - O/Chip McEwen H/Al Arthur

Jams: #46, #63, #67

Thank you to the judges and to all Snowbird Retriever Club members & workers. nice weekend.

Barb


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

any info on the derby?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Jim
Not bad for a dog that can not mark.
Congratulation
Bruce


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

tucker said:


> any info on the derby?


Jake Fredericks with Tempy won the derby 
and Tempy's littermate Mason ran by Elaine Mitchell came in 2nd. don't know any other placements.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great to see Jerry & Cree and Jim & Willie take 2 top spots in Open. Amateur handlers/dogs holding their own amongst the pros is good for the game, IMHO.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Jim & Willie on the 2nd in the Open!
Congratulations to Chris & Wiley for the 2nd in the Am! Great People, Trainers, and Dogs.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Bob Heise & Zoom's Viking Warrior "Leif" on earning a Res.JAM in the Qualifying.

BIG CONGRATS!!! To O/Mike Johnston, Black Shamrock's Margarita "Rita", H/Al Arthur for earning a JAM in the Qualifying.

Congratulations to all the competitors, workers, club members, and judges for a successful weekend!


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Tera

Had a great weekend, not only a 2nd with Wiley in the Am I earned a 3rd with Dora in the Derby.


Two ribbon's one weekend- WOW. Not back to training as next weekend you start from scratch.


Chris


----------

